# WORK SAFE Halloween Costumes?



## melozburngr (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, so I know there is a thread on Halloween costumes, but lets admit, not many of the ideas are work friendly.

I decided to start a thread for those of us who have to dress up for work...  I have my actual costume planned, and I'm usually good with costume ideas, but I'll admit, none of my costumes are even close to work friendly.

Anyone have any ideas for a cool, creative costume?


----------



## Miss A (Oct 6, 2008)

i always think you cant go wrong with a cute pair of cat or bunny ears or a tiara and go as a washed up beauty queen!  =^.^= mew!


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe something like MACs halloween Face Charts ? 
Unfortunately the majority of the costumes I've seen are not work safe :/


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

I would say the MAC facecharts also and  used to wear a witches hat to work. That was when I was working in a supermarket! Because legally thats all could wear without getting sued for something!

I remember managers giving us huge lectures on the day!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 8, 2008)

a bee is a good choice.  solid black with some black and yellow wings.  simple yet still halloween ish


----------



## shea_47 (Oct 13, 2008)

depending on what kind of environment you work in (office, retail, etc) here is some stuff:
-Rosie the riveter (the history nerd in me)
-A bug (bee, butterfly, ladybug)
-An animal with just ears, a tail and gloves w/normal work clothes
-princess/queen/royalty in general
-magician or magician's assistant
-Jane Jetson or other cartoon girls
-a single die out of a pair of dice
-cleopatra
-a celebrity, angelina, amy winehouse, kat von d, etc.
-stepford wife/50's housewife/trophy wife complete with baking for your coworkers? lol
-a briefcase girl from deal or no deal
-harry potter
-proper disney character (not the slutty version) like minnie mouse, snow white, alice in wonderland, etc.
-gangsta (soulja boy!)
-japanese geisha
-superhero (make your own up)
-pokemon characters? or other cartoons if you're into that stuff
-a sim! get 2 party hats, paint them green, glue their bases together, attach them to a headband and walk around in normal clothes saying weird things like "coman shnala?"
-scooby doo character
-corpse bride or other tim burton characters
-space cadet
-any of the hairspray characters
-partly cloudy with a chance of showers: Dress in a sky blue outfit with cotton ball or felt clouds pinned on. Carry a watergun and shoot people with it when they ask what you are!
-tornado: dress in dark gray or black and tie random toys and debris to you including a cow... lol


----------



## Chikky (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shea_47* 

 
_
-a sim! get 2 party hats, paint them green, glue their bases together, attach them to a headband and walk around in normal clothes saying weird things like "coman shnala?"_

 
Haha, I love that!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 13, 2008)

Look at little kid costumes and then don't sex them up. A lot of adult costumes are things kids go as but are sexed up versions (ie. witches, Alice in Wonderland, etc.)

Retro costumes are fairly safe; people often do the 50s, 60s, or 70s


----------



## *KT* (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shea_47* 

 
_-tornado: dress in dark gray or black and tie random toys and debris to you including a cow... lol_

 
This reminds me of one of a friend's brother who dressed all in black and sewed her old barbie dolls randomly around on his clothes.  He was a "babe magnet."


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **KT** 

 
_This reminds me of one of a friend's brother who dressed all in black and sewed her old barbie dolls randomly around on his clothes. He was a "babe magnet."_

 
that's awesome.


----------



## Willa (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm wearing an Elvis rubber mask with a jeans coat
Always funny


----------

